# Probleme de mot de passe Imac G4



## Lily94 (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui, je décide de rebrancher mon   Imac G4. Mais, arriver à la saisie du nom de compte et mot de passe, j'ai TOUT oublié. Je commence à chercher une solution sur internet, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.. Comment faire svp ?


----------



## didgar (19 Mars 2011)

Salut !

Si tu n'as pas oublié où tu as rangé tes cd/dvd d'install [  ] démarre dessus et une fois la langue choisie [ je suppose que tu es sous OSX ], tu devrais voir apparaître dans les menus ( je ne sais plus lequel ) la possibilité de réinitialiser le mot de passe de chaque utilisateur !

A+

Didier


----------



## Lily94 (19 Mars 2011)

Je viens de retrouver un cd, je le mets donc dans le lecteur, mais rien ne se passe après ? Et je suis bien bloquée sur l'écran Pseudo / Mot de passe hein ^^ Merci de ta réponse


----------



## didgar (19 Mars 2011)

Re !

Rien ne se passe si tu ne suggères pas à la machine de démarrer sur le cd plutôt que sur le disque dur interne 

Laisse le cd dedans, éteins la machine ( reste appuyé sur le bouton de mise en marche jusqu'à extinction ) puis, redémarre en maintenant la touche C appuyée ce qui aura pour effet de "forcer" le démarrage sur le cd ! Ca peut être plus ou moins long donc laisse ton doigt sur la touche C jusqu'à ce qu'apparaisse la roue sous la pomme grise.

Tu es sur la bonne voie !

A+

Didier


----------



## Lily94 (19 Mars 2011)

Merci de ton soutien ! ^^ Je vais tout de suite essayer.


----------



## didgar (19 Mars 2011)

Re !



Lily94 a dit:


> Merci de ton soutien ! ^^



Y'a pas de quoi  

A+

Didier


----------



## Lily94 (19 Mars 2011)

Voilà ! Tout est réglé ! Merci de ton aide ^^ Comment ça c'est terminé ? Enfaite, mon père est arrivé, à entré son nom de compte et mot de passe et ça a marché oO" Merci beaucoup sinon ^^


----------

